# Digital Dash not working. 84 AE



## ralph50 (Feb 24, 2015)

Punching it used to work???

Does anyone know what I need to soder?

I checked Z Bum's page but is says its currently under construction.


----------



## md80 (Feb 25, 2015)

There are two things that I know of that can cause the dash to go out. One is the dimmer switch. The other is a controller located under the dash to the right of the steering wheel that gets corroded and causes the dash to go out. the contacts can be cleaned sometimes and that is all you will need to do.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

This YouTube vid shows the repair of the digital dash power unit:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTwJlwKfmzU


----------



## ralph50 (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks. Gotta bust out the soldering iron.


----------

